# Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de



## 11Biggi (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

leider gehörte ich auch zu den Personen, die in die Kostenfalle im Internet getappt bin.
Da ich in Eile war habe ich mich auf der Seite registriert und die AGB angehakt ohne sie zu lesen.

Kann mir mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben, ob ich eine Chance habe diese 60,00 Euro nicht bezahlen zu müssen.

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe

11Biggi


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:   meine-Grafiken.de*

Du solltest die Frage ganz anders stellen:



			
				Frage schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Anbieter eine reelle Chance hat, von mir die 60 Euro zu bekommen?


:scherzkeks:

So rum gefragt, würde es die Sache schon viel eher treffen.

Antworten findest Du hier:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

gehört zum Online Content "Imperium"

wie  üblich tief im Keller  der AGB versteckt 


> 4. Preise, Zahlungsbedingungen
> 
> Für die Teilnahme an meine-grafiken.de gilt der bei der Bestellung angegebene Preis von 59,95 €.



Der Ärmste:
http://www.meine-grafik.de/


> Achtung: Wir stehen in keiner geschäftlichen Beziehung
> mit [noparse]www.meine-grafiken.de[/noparse] ! Beachten Sie auf dieser
> Webseite die AGB und die anfallenden Kosten!


----------



## 11Biggi (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten...
Vor allem die Fragestellung gefällt mir sehr gut..

Ich war mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob es eine Abzocke ist, denn wenn man ja auf der Seite nach unten scrollt steht ja sogar der Betrag...aber wie gesagt dafür muß man erst mal nach unten gehen.

Auf dieser Seite steht diese Firma Online Content Ltd... [edit] 

Habe eben dies noch gefunden..hat das schon jemand gemacht bzw. bringt das was??

[ edit]


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*



11Biggi schrieb:


> , denn wenn man ja auf der Seite nach unten scrollt steht ja sogar der Betrag...aber wie gesagt dafür muß man erst mal nach unten gehen.


genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Ohne deutlich erkennbare Preisinformation kommt kein Vertrag zu stande. 


11Biggi schrieb:


> bringt das was??


Strafanzeigen bringen erfahrungsgemäß so  gut wie nichts ( leider)
wichtiger ist es, sich keine Gedanken mehr darüber zu machen...
lies die  Infolinks und die Unsicherheit sollte verschwinden.


----------



## 11Biggi (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Die Infolinks habe ich gelesen.

Merci...werde versuchen mir keine Gedanken mehr zu machen

Schönen Abend


----------



## fussel71 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Hallo 11 Biggi,

ich bin leider auch auf diese Seite reingefallen. Mich hat es im September erwischt, die Mail mit der Zahlungsaufforderung kam im Oktober. Ich hab nicht mal in den Mail dieses Anbieters die Anhänger bemerkt!!! :wall:
Es lief eine TV-Sendung wo gerade zufällig dieses Thema behandelt wurde. Es wurde auf einen Musterbrief hingewiesen. Diesen hab ich an die diesen Anbieter -Online Cotent Ltd.- geschickt, per Einschreiben und Rückantwort. Bin jetzt gespannt, was passiert.
Wie ist es den bei dir geendet??

Gruß fussel71


----------



## sascha (3 November 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*



> Wie ist es den bei dir geendet??



Was soll da nach einer Woche geendet haben? 


> Bin jetzt gespannt, was passiert.



Das wird passieren!


----------



## fussel71 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

@ Sascha,

na das es so schnell nicht enden wird, ist mir schon klar. Trotzdem bleibt da ein blödes Gefühl.


----------



## 11Biggi (4 November 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Hallo Fussel71,

mmhh..ich habe jetzt nichts mehr gemacht.
Die Mahnung mit Fristsetzung 28.10. habe ich ignoriert..mal sehen wie es weitergeht..

Viele Grüße
11Biggi


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*



11Biggi schrieb:


> ..mal sehen wie es weitergeht..


ungefähr so  
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## fussel71 (12 November 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Hey 11Biggi,

meine letzte Mahnung ist heute per Post eingetroffen und gleich ganz nett ein Schreiben in Kopie vom Amtsgericht Wiesbaden, voraus zu ersehen ist, dass dort eine Klage abgewiesen worden ist. Nur komisch auf der Rückseite geht es dort irgendwie nicht um "meine-grafiken.de" sondern  um die Plattform "Routenplaner-online.de"

Werde alles fein sammeln, den es wurde mir mit Inkasso/Rechtsanwalt und sogar Schufa-Eintrag gedroht.

Auf mein Schreiben haben die übrigens erst gar nicht reagiert.

fussel71


----------



## fussel71 (12 November 2008)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

ha, und nun sieh mal an,jetzt steht doch der Preis tatsache schon mal bei den Suchergebnissen!!



*Suchergebnisse*



 *Gifs - Cliparts - Grafiken - Das  Download-Archiv* 

 Jetzt anmelden und _Grafiken_ downloaden ... - Preis 59,95 €  inkl. Mwst.
www.[B]meine[/B]-*grafiken*.*de*/ - 15k -  Im Cache  - Ähnliche  Seiten2T6cuQ9J7A806HytiVnxEwvg1iXgcj6VcYAj0ZX38JRIMSAuQB5jX6QWnjCEM5TBzOA31rkyizzqagtF3skbaX6y49tD8Tx4pr4u

r96aonV09fZJYPeu9dg2EudihwdiSoclO3AN7SqXgs0hS1rSRke8hj0R35y9HPbXi19y1PmEbDtP17N2MLKmpImbfT1XzB3pK91J


----------



## eiswuerfel7 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Hi,

bin auch betroffen, habe heute ein Schriftstück vom Inkassobüro (Deutsche Zentral Inkasso) bekommen, mit den üblichen Drohungen. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht, werde mir das erst mal anschauen. hat von euch auch schon jemand Post von diesem Büro erhalten?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Das kriegt jedes Opfer einer Abzockfalle. Mahnen und drohen gehört zur Methode.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## eiswuerfel7 (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Hallo Antiscammer,

danke für die Links, die Infomationen sind sehr hilfreich, obwohl ich weiß das ich im Recht bin, ärgere ich mich das ich mir darüber Gedanken mache. :wall:


----------



## fussel71 (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

@ eiswürfel7,

ich hab diese Angelegenheit (dank meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung) einem Anwalt übergeben. Von diesem Zeitpunkt an war dann Ruhe. Denn diese ätzenden Schreiben ob per Mail oder dann mit Post (sogar mit Schreiben vom Amtsgericht, worin ersichtlich war, dass die Klage abgeschmettert wurde), Inkasso-Androhungen usw... wurden mir trotz meiner Hartnäckigkeit irgendwann über!!

Wie gesagt, bei mir ist der Spuck vorrüber!!

fussel71


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*



fussel71 schrieb:


> ... wurden mir trotz meiner Hartnäckigkeit irgendwann über!!


Für Drohmahnmailschrott sind Spamfilter das probate Mittel der Wahl und Drohmahnmüll auf
 Papier wird den grünen/blauen Tonnen  anvertraut, 
zusammen mit dem ohnehin meist anfallenden Werbemüll.


----------



## fussel71 (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

@ webwatcher,

dat stimmt ja. Aber so hat es ja geklappt


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Der Hinweis gilt den Nurlesern ( im Schnitt hundert bis tausendmal mehr als hier posten) 
damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht, es sei unbedingt anwaltliche Hilfe nötig. Es geht auch ohne.


----------



## nagelmops (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

Hallo bin neu hier, und bin auch auf die hereingefallen, viele haben mir gesagt ich soo die Rechnungen und Mails ignorieren, nun bekamm ich Post von der Inkasso tja was nun ???

Bin ganz schön platt deswegen.

Was soll ich tun????


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*



nagelmops schrieb:


> nun bekamm ich Post von der Inkasso tja was nun ???


Es ändert sich nichts, ob der Mahndrohmüll von den Nutzlosen selber oder bezahlten Schreibknechten 
( dazu zählen auch Anwälte im Dienst der Nutzlosbranche) kommt. 
Inkassobutzen haben entgegen volksverdummender Privat-TV Sendungen nicht die geringsten Sonderrechte


----------



## nagelmops (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Cliparts:  meine-Grafiken.de*

danke dann schmeiß ich in Ablage IP 

LG Nagelmops


----------

